# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  pieczenie i podrażnienie penisa po stosunku - silne bule brzycha u partnerki ?????

## Nie zarejestrowany

witam od jakiegoś czasu mamy problem ja i moja partnerka...a mianowicie po stosunku ja odczuwam pieczenie penisa i często jest tak że mój penis jest podrażniony w sensie tak jak by obtarty a często nawet popękany w kilku miejscach tak jak by ktoś go żyletkami ponacinał  :Frown:  .... to jest po prostu straszne ....co do partnerki to odczuwa często bóle brzucha i to silne bardzo silne.....najlepsze jest to że chyba bo właśnie to testujemy w momencie gdy używamy prezerwatyw to u partnerki wszystko wydaję się być dobrzy czyli tak jak by to moja wina... i teraz nie wiem bo rzeczywiście mam  czasem wrażenie że to moje plemniki są takie jakieś wodniste i wtedy występuje to szczypanie ale gdy są takie gęste i białe to wszystko jest ok nie wiem o co chodzi ale czy to może być jakiś wirus ? penis często po stosunku jest mocno czerwony lub zdarza się że czubek penisa jest czerwony a reszta żołędzia taka jak by biaława.... występują też od czasu do czasu jakieś chrostki białe....proszę o jakąś poradę czyja to może być wina ?? dodam jeszcze że używamy lubrykantów bo myśleliśmy że przyczyną może być suchość pochwy ale to nie to....zdarza się nam uprawiać sex 2-3 razy dziennie ale przeważnie jest to 1 raz dziennie czasem mamy przerwy jedno dniowe....czekam na jakąś odpowiedź z góry dzięki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

na prawdę nikt nie ma pomysłu ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mysle ze to jest kila,wiec radze bys poszedl do lekarza z tym jak najszybciej.

----------


## Marcin222

Może po prostu jest to uczulenie na lateks (prezerwatywę) lub lubrykant. Proponuję parę dni nie uprawiać seksu, potem spróbować jeszcze raz bez lubrykantów. Jak nie pomoże to wtedy skonsultować się z lekarzem.

Przyczyna może też być po stronie "rozmiarów" - zbyt gruby penis względem pochwy.

----------

